# 220v Guage question.



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wondering what guage is required to run 220v maybe 10ff-20ft… I bought a welder, and of course, the breaker had to be 20amp… and the draw had to be 25amp…

So I am looking to run maybe 30amp a small distance away, at max, 20ft…

The current wire looks be be 14ga.. maybe.. will this support the service? Ill post a pic later…

Anyway, if I can avoid it, then I want to avoid electricians… if I have to tear out a helluva lot of wiring, then Ill suck it up, and pay the hundred or so…(or so probably…  )

Why is it that stuff always goes wrong for ME! Anyway.. that really ticks me off… big time….


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

12 gauge for 20 amp and 10 gauge for 30 amp. That,s what my electrician buddy did mine in.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just wired my new shop.
I used 10 gauge.
It is very expensive!
I spent over $1200.00 just in wiring.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Copper is not cheap right now.
Any way, easiest way to wire for a welder is if the circiut panel is in the garage is to put a 
30a 220v plug directly off the box and then make up an extension cord of 10-2 braided wire.
This way you can use it for any other 220v tool you may get in the future.

Edit: I also use this extension cord to bring generator power into the house, live in the mountians and we never know.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats what I plan to do. Very close to the breaker…

I figure also, if I put a TS or something like that in, in the future, then I will need 220 as well…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Update: Looks to be 12ga… So I guess electrician time… bugger


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

newbiewoodworker what are you welding that you need all that power.I have been a welder as a trade for sometime now .maybe there is an other way to go.What kind of stuff do you want to weld ? I have a 110 mig flux core and can weld up to 1/2 " steel if you bevel the matteral.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

as ClayandNancy said; 10 gauge for 30 amp. I did all the wiring myself for my garage; 3×20amp recepticles and 1×30amp, cost was about $150. Running a new circuit off the panel is fairly simple if you've done any electrical work before, otherwise best to pay someone. If you plan to have a bunch of tools in your garage in the future that will run at the same time (eg. TS and DC) you may want to consider having the electrician wire up a sub panel in your garage; will make it easier and probably cheaper in the future rather than running new lines from your house.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Dandog: Its only a 110amp…. but, at el harbor fright, the only 120v is a 90amp flux, and I just went through 2 of them… junk… So I spent the 60bucks and upgraded to one that can take a cylinder too…


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

first in welding machines the name matters Miller or Lincoln is the BEST in the business.I have been welding for 15 years every fab shop i worked in uses one or the other.Now second in line is Hobart Hosfeld .the best is Licon for 110 flux an mig .I have never used harbor frate welder.I welded a bumper on a 4×4 no problems been over a year never herd from him, told him if it brakes or cracks bring it back.mine is a hosfeid.oh lincon flux core or mig start about 250 300 hund Homedepot. Craigslist is where i got mine.you can plug in anywhere ,your rite 120 stranded.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Last I checked they are about 5-600 dollars at HD….


----------



## Dandog (Oct 21, 2010)

newbiewoodworke
EBAY
Lincoln Electric 140 HD Weld Pak MIG Welder NIB

275 on ebay thats mig an flux all you need worth every penny
escription (From The Manufacturer)

Whether you have a home project, farm repairs or basic auto body welding to complete, the Weld-Pak 140HD should be at the top of your shopping list! Requiring common 120 volt input power, the Weld-Pak 140HD can be used almost anywhere. With simple two knob tapped control, the machine is easy to set up for gas-less flux-cored welding for deep penetration on thicker steel or gas-shielded MIG welding on thin gauge steel, stainless or aluminum. Compare the precise drive, rugged construction and full list of standard accessories…Lincoln® Weld-Pak is an excellent choice!


MIG weld 24 gauge up to 10 gauge (.135") sheet metal in a single pass. Weld up to 5/16" steel using self-shielded Lincoln Innershield
Wide 30-140 amp welding output range
Precision full adjustment drive system reduces chance of wire tangling and crushing
Spool Gun Ready add the optional Magnum® 100SG spool gun for reliable operation at the high wire feed speeds aluminum welding demands. No expensive outboard modules required

Please wait
Image not available


Enlarge

Lincoln Electric 140 HD Weld Pak MIG Welder NIB
Item condition: New
Time left: 1 day 3 hours (Nov 09, 201021:20:03 PST)
Bid history: 
6 bids[Refresh bidhistory]
Current bid: US $275.00 
Your max bid: 
US $

Place bidPlace bid
(Enter US $280.00 or more)

Shipping: $65.00 Standard Shipping


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Couple things to consider. 
The longer the distance from circuit box to welder , the more voltage drop you are going to have.
A solid wire will give you less voltage drop than braided wire. (An extension cord rolls up neater if it is braided wire).
Typically for every 50ft. distance add one guage thicker, your welder is rated for 12 gu. wire, consider 10 guage.
The more current you can get to your appliance the less heating will happen, especially motors. Overheating will shorten the life of the motor.
VERY IMPORTANT: Always check with your local electrician. No need for fires !


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

One thing I cannot figure out: I was reading the manual last night before bed: The cord is 14guage… does this make sence?

Also, it says to use a twstlock plug… is this required?


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I think-- A 220/30A is twistlock…just the way they come. At least that's all that was available for my table saw.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The cord can be what ever the manufacturer designs it to be. Electrical code does not apply. I have seen instances where a 14 ga wire was carrying a 4500watt load; nearly 41 amps at 110volts. This was nickel plated wire with silicone and glass insulation, but the point is it was not in violation of any electrical code. What you can run in a household circuit is another matter. Local codes can be stricter than national standards, but not the other way around. The national electrical code requires 14 ga for 15 amps, 12 ga for 20 amps, and 10 ga for 30 amps. Doesn't matter if the voltage is 12 volts, 120 volts, 240 volts or 480 volts or even 13,200 volts. Amps is what determines the required guage of wire. The voltage does determine what insulation is required so it's not a good idea to use automotive wire, rated for 12 volts on a circuit handling 240 volts, even if the guage is big enough to handle the amps.


----------



## Zepe (Dec 17, 2007)

When wiring you basically need tree pieces of information: voltage, current (amperage) and distance between the source of power and the device you're wiring.

Wire is basically rated in current along with some other factors that probably aren't relevant here. Voltage and current are inversely proportional, i.e., if the voltage doubles the current drops to half and vice versa. So it is generally more efficient to use a higher voltage, where applicable. However, if you have a 120 volt device you don't want to run a 240 volt circuit to it.

If your welder draws 25 Amps max the the size circuit you need is 30 Amps. If I were doing this I'd use a dedicated 30 Amp circuit. A 30 Amp circuit requires #10 AWG.

zepe


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I bought a 25 foot flex conduit with 10-3 at HD for $24. to run my saw . And there are somethings you just don't buy at HF. Welders is one of them. Fortunately for you, they have a great return policy. Where are you located? If in So Cal I have a shirt tail cousin that can save you money on a Miller. They are the largest distributor of Miller. I love my Miller 135XP 110v flux core/mig and have only had to replace the trigger once in 12 years.
I've only been welding for 40 years, so if I can help you, PM anytime. Rand


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Im on the East Coast… RI to be precise.

I got the estimate from the Electrician… $150! I have to figure out whether I want to try to do it myself, buy a Name Brand Hobart 125, for $300.. or pay the darned $150… oh, and did I mention, this is only to run it maybe 5-10ft.. same room as the panel…


----------

